# Failed to create temporary cache! [Risolto]

## canduc17

Dopo aver tirato su una gentoo col minimal installation cd 2007.0 per amd64, ho fatto un bel

```
emerge -vuND world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

ed ho aggiornato tutto il sistema.

Dopo ho dato

```
etc-update
```

ed ho aggiornato una 30 di file (solo di 4 o 5 ho conservato le "vecchie" versioni).

Riavvio e PEM!...questo l'errore al boot:

```
...

 * Caching service dependencies ...

sh: /bin/mktemp: No such file or directory

 * Failed to create temporary cache!

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: No such file or directory

sh: /bin/mktemp: No such file or directory

 * Failed to create temporary cache!

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:506: fatale: espressione nella re-direzione'>>' ha per valore la stringa nulla

 * Failde to cache servece dependencies [!!]

...

 * Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 * Please correct any problems above.

(none) login:
```

Come ci divertiamo questa volta?

----------

## Atzeni

Mi pare che ti manchi mktemp 

E da poco hanno inglobato mktemp nelle coreutils (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688256.html)

Comunque suggerirei l'uso di dispatch-conf al posto di etc-update (qua le info del caso http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_dispatch-conf)

----------

## canduc17

Ok.

Qua sembra che abbiano risolto riemergendo baselayout...

Come faccio, devo usare il livecd e fare un chroot?

----------

## Atzeni

In quel thread si legge 

```
As to the error messages, for mktemp, just emerge mktemp. That should fix the problem and get depscan going finally.
```

Ma come ti ho riportato prima mktemp è ora incluso nelle nuove coreutils. Quindi forse ti basta aggiornare quelle  :Smile: 

----------

## canduc17

Ottimo! Ho risolto avviando da livecd e dando:

```
mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1

emerge -v coreutils

exit

reboot
```

Grazie mille!

----------

## Ic3M4n

rimuovi dal file di world le coreutils adesso, sono in system.   :Wink:  per installare il pacchetto avresti dovuto utilizzare 

```
emerge -1 coreutils
```

----------

## canduc17

In /var/lib/portage/world non c'è nessuna voce riguardo le coreutils.

----------

